
US 1040 Tax Form (1913) [pdf] - neilpanchal
http://www.taxhistory.org/thp/1040forms.nsf/WebByYear/1913/$file/1040_1913.pdf
======
miles
The relatively simplicity reminded me of Dick Armey's flat tax postcard
proposal:

Republicans Want to Swap 1040 Form for a Postcard
[https://www.csmonitor.com/1995/0719/19031.html](https://www.csmonitor.com/1995/0719/19031.html)

Republican Presidential Candidates Rally Around Flat Tax
[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/business/economy/republic...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/16/business/economy/republican-
presidential-candidates-rally-around-flat-tax.html)

